# How to make C-thru work...



## LatinaRose (Jul 11, 2007)

I purchased C-thru for my kit even though I know it washes me out on its own.  Whatever, it looks great on lighter girls.  I think I just have too much pigmentation in my lips.  Anyway, has anyone found any combos that make it work for darker skin??  Thanks!!


----------



## sweetsweettart (Jul 11, 2007)

maybe you could get mac myth l/s to wear under it...hth


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Line with Night Moth, Vino, or 80%.  Then use Icon, CB 96 or New York Apple (three totally different looks) l/s.  Then top with C-thru, use your pinky or a lip brush.  Beautiful.  Any combo of any of these and many more will work.  I love the demensional look of frost l/s under creamy gloss.

Remember you can always adjust the intensity with how much pressure you use when applying the lip liner, how much you fill in with the l/l and if you powder over the lip-liner before using the other lip products. HTH!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Line with Night Moth, Vino, or 80%.  Then use Icon, CB 96 or New York Apple (three totally different looks) l/s.  Then top with C-thru, use your pinky or a lip brush.  Beautiful.  Any combo of any of these and many more will work.  I love the demensional look of frost l/s under creamy gloss.

Remember you can always adjust the intensity with how much pressure you use when applying the lip liner, how much you fill in with the l/l and if you powder over the lip-liner before using the other lip products. HTH!_

 
I love your suggestions.  Would you mind showing us some pics of these various looks?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jul 12, 2007)

*i like to mix fetish n bronze shimmer l/s with cthru on top w/ cork as a liner, usually i just use cthru to tone down my lips if i go too dark cus it washes me out too*


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love your suggestions.  Would you mind showing us some pics of these various looks?_

 
No digicam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But here's a model I did for a hair product campaign she's trying to land.  I used this technique on her.






BBQ Liner, Tanarama, Florabundance.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for all your suggestions!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 12, 2007)

hi.. i'm nc37.  i use c thru over hug me l/s for a pinky nude... it's so cute! i never wore c thru before because it washed me out too.  i saw the combo for senaa lathan in essence mag (she's a bit darker than me) but it works on both skin tones =)))) try it!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 12, 2007)

i love c-thru, i use it alone sometimes, but i dont try to pack it on to make it look super bright..but when i use it with something..my main lip pencil is chestnut or just some kind of brown lip liner and blend it but i still like for the c-thru to show...this one is with a brown lip liner and c-thru that i did in a past FOTD





hope this helps!


----------



## labwom (Jul 13, 2007)

Mix it with Naked pigment!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 9, 2007)

*~*I just got C-Thru today (after a lot of hesitation) & I love it!!! What I do to make it wearable for me (I'm nc 45-50), is I sheer it out.  I put on my Clinique superbalm underneath (to give it some gloss), and I slick a little bit of c-thru over my bottom lip then the top; with a light hand.  I *hate* lip liners, so the gloss underneath makes it sheerer and it turns into a pretty shimmery beige.  HTH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~*


----------



## REYNALD0C (Sep 17, 2007)

I used it to creat a concealor lip for the panda eye look.  I used a bit of studio fix on my friends lip added C-Thru on top, and a lil pink lipgelee on top.


----------

